# New York smells...good?



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Strong, Sweet Smell Reported in Manhattan
Oct 28 10:24 AM US/Eastern
Email this story 

NEW YORK


New York City has many odors, but when the city began to smell a little too good, New Yorkers became alarmed. 

Residents from the southern tip of Manhattan to the Upper West Side nearly 10 miles north called a city hot line to report a strong odor Thursday night that most compared to maple syrup, The New York Times reported Friday. 

There were so many calls that the city's Office of Emergency Management coordinated efforts with the Police and Fire Departments, the Coast Guard and the City Department of Environmental Protection to find the source of the mysterious smell. 

Air tests haven't turned up anything harmful, but the source was still a mystery. 

"We are continuing to sample the air throughout the affected area to make sure there's nothing hazardous," said Jarrod Bernstein, an emergency management spokesman. "What the actual cause of the smell is, we really don't know." 

Although many compared the smell to maple syrup, others said it reminded them of vanilla coffee or freshly-baked cake. All seemed to agree that it was a welcome change from the usual city smells. 

"It's like maple syrup. With Eggos (waffles). Or pancakes," Arturo Padilla told The Times as he walked in Lower Manhattan. "It's pleasant


----------

